# Creation Pcut CS630 or CTO630?



## ttik (Mar 11, 2011)

which vinyl cutter i should get?
Creation Pcut CS630 or CTO630?


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

The CS model has all of the features of the CTO with extra features that make it quieter and faster than the CTO. The manual adjustment of the cutter head and feed rollers is much finer on the CS model than the CTO. The CS model also has a red eye laser as standard (optional on the CTO) to facilitate contour cutting and an SD card interface so that designs may be cut without a computer attached to the cutter. The CS has a control panel with seperate silicon buttons where the CTO has a less robust plastic blister panel.


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

Hi
There both from creation. 

The cto630 is a very reliable cutter with 4 buffer memory, can cut 1-3metres with no problems. and works very well with software.
The cs630 is the next model up also working well with software, you can insert SD cards into the cs630 which you cant do in the p cut.

But all depends on your budget, cs630 is the more upgrades creation cutter. as as stated in auscreation , its a lot more faster/quieter.


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi

Actually between the CTO and CS series lies the CB series. These machines are the latest offerings from Creation with Bluetooth connectivity and Creations own D-Card interface as well as USB. Modern sleek design, with a large blue back-lit display. Wider cutting due to the innovative carriage design. The unit automatically switches off the fan when not actually cutting to save power and reduce noise.


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

There is a new creation now on the market:

ct-h630 

which has been upgraded from all the creation models, now offers 64MB of memory same as the liyu tc631 machine. but more accurate and quieter than any other creation, we have also found alot more reliable when cutting small text and contour cutting option is great and simple to use. and the pinch rollers offer much more pressure on to the vinyl allowing less slipping when cutting big jobs.

*Compatible with Windows 2000, Windows XP, Vista , Windows 7 (32/64)and compatible with Flexisign, Signcut, Easycut, Coreldraw and Adobe Illustrator.*

cut direct with coreldraw x3 and x5 and adobe illustrator cs5!


----------

